
China Has Already Gene-Edited 86 People with CRISPR - sethbannon
https://gizmodo.com/china-has-already-gene-edited-86-people-with-crispr-1822297524
======
jmarinez
The stance of the US government on this issue is completely hypocritical
considering that there's drugs advertised on TV just about every weekend which
can cause the ultimate side effect: death. Or is it that the pharmaceutical
companies have more competent lawyers than the universities which are capable
of dealing with avoiding liability with a clearly experimental treatment?

~~~
happybit
Death is not the ultimate side effect at all. The ultimate side effect I can
think of would occur when these genetically modified humans reproduce - a
permanently corrupted human genome with unforeseen, potentially species-ending
side effects down the line. We don’t know what we don’t know yet.

------
meri_dian
The article ends rather abruptly.

Is CRISPR really seen as a realistic cancer cure, or a significant component
of one?

~~~
dogma1138
Not yet, it’s explored for prevention and some treatments but it’s not a cure
on any measurable scale.

Only a few cancers have been tied to specific genes and even then it’s not
exactly clear.

